# So I bought a Traeger.........



## deuc224 (Mar 29, 2017)

While im waiting to receive it, i thought the one upgrade I just had to do is get the pellet pro PID.  Was this a smart move or me just acting dumb and blowing money on things i dont need?  I figured if i was gonna do it might as well do it right.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

deuc224 said:


> While im waiting to receive it, i thought the one upgrade I just had to do is get the pellet pro PID.  Was this a smart move or me just acting dumb and blowing money on things i dont need?  I figured if i was gonna do it might as well do it right.


First, What is it your trying to do right?  Sometimes you don't need to go all in if you're not understanding to what your are trying to achieve? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

If money were no object, I to would like a Lamborghini Testarossa as my everyday driver! NOT, I love big trucks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Point being, If you wanted to?  You could actually cold smoke meat in a cardboard box because you understand the concept first, over trying to hot smoke in the same cardboard box.

The real fun is being able to produce your own amazing smoke flavor foods. The equipment is just that, it's not much good if you don't understand how to use it correctly. You're on the right Forum for all this information!

Keep us posted to your progress and posting your pics is even better, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smoke on, Mike


----------



## deuc224 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks bigbore, by doing it right i meant get tighter control of the temp swings from the traeger, which i heard a pretty radical at times. I had a MES 30 and what led me to upgrade is the lack of interaction with the food.  I have a million hobbies and smoking is one of my top ones.  So the pellet pro controller was one of the things i thought i would do to help get me to my ultimate goal of great BBQ.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

I do understand the whole million hobbies thing also. Automation with anything is moving parts and bound to be trouble at some point in time. Nothing over time is going to work as it was day one and new. It's referred to as the test of time. 

I agree on certain units are more superior than others, they also carry a nice price tag. Keep us all posted as to how things work for you and some pics of your finished products. We are all here to learn and have fun! Mike


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 30, 2017)

I would not say it was a stupid thing to do.  I guess the real measure of that is if you are happy with it once you start smoking with the new equipment.


----------



## deuc224 (Mar 31, 2017)

BBQB, yeah i just want a consistent product and i heard the traeger can swing pretty heavy.  That was my justification for getting it, now if they would deliver my grill i could rip it apart and get it going already.  First smoke will be a prime brisket from costco if i can find one.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I have a Traeger and upgraded the controller, among other mods. I did my research and made the purchase with the As part of the plan. I got a scratch and dent floor model and it offset the price of the controller upgrade. 

Any PID controller will give you steady temps. Think about what you want in a controller and let that guide you're decision. I was looking for programmable cook stages. I can program it to smoke at a low temp for a few hours then raise the temp and cook for a set amount of time or until the meat probe reads a certain temp..once the probe has reached that temp it will lower the temp and hold at 150-160 or whatevr I want. This allows me to remove briskets and butts over night while I get my beauty rest.


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah temp control was my first priority, thats what made the pellet pro so appealing.  SS controllers have a lot of programming that seems super helpful for a complete cook cycle and that might be my next controller if i decide to get another traeger.  I have to smoke some food first though.  LOL


----------



## roller (Apr 8, 2017)

I have a Traeger for about a year now and love it but it does have pretty big temp swings so I think you did the right thing. My meat always comes out perfect even with the temp swings...


----------



## roller (Apr 8, 2017)

tbrtt1 said:


> I have a Traeger and upgraded the controller, among other mods. I did my research and made the purchase with the As part of the plan. I got a scratch and dent floor model and it offset the price of the controller upgrade.
> 
> 
> Any PID controller will give you steady temps. Think about what you want in a controller and let that guide you're decision. I was looking for programmable cook stages. I can program it to smoke at a low temp for a few hours then raise the temp and cook for a set amount of time or until the meat probe reads a certain temp..once the probe has reached that temp it will lower the temp and hold at 150-160 or whatevr I want. This allows me to remove briskets and butts over night while I get my beauty rest.



Would really like to hear about all ur Mods to urs...


----------



## idahopz (Apr 8, 2017)

I did the Pellet Pro controller upgrade a while ago and have been very happy with the results. Temperature swings are no more than a few degrees plus/minus and you can hear the difference in how the cooker sounds. Before it was a monotonous fan sound while I watched the temperatures widely swing, and now it sounds like my GMG huffing and puffing as the PID precisely controls the pellet feed and fan action.  I've been very happy with the results, especially when I cook foods like salmon/steelhead.


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 8, 2017)

So the grill is here finally and the pellet pro has been here for about a week.  Progress:













IMG_3297.JPG



__ deuc224
__ Apr 8, 2017


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Roller said:


> tbrtt1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Traeger and upgraded the controller, among other mods. I did my research and made the purchase with the As part of the plan. I got a scratch and dent floor model and it offset the price of the controller upgrade.
> ...


Really only 2 mods, technically speaking, but it one required a surgical dissection. Beside the PID controller upgrade, I put a Don Godke downdraft hood. In order to do the downdraft hood I had to remove the upper shelf bracket on the exhaust side. Easy work with my Dremel with a  cutting wheel. I have also added the folding front shelf and the lower shelf, but they are Traeger accessories and I don't consider them mods. 

FWIW-The downdraft hood makes this smoker very efficient on pellet usage. I think it does enhance smokiness a bit, but not significantly. I like the efficient use of pellets so I can smoke overnight and not worry about running out of fuel. I did a 12 hour brisket smoke and I may have burned 7 lbs. of pellets.


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 10, 2017)

Its about 9:15 pm here and im about to throw on my first smoke.  Got a prime brisket going on and ill monitor it thru the night and wrap in foil( don't have peach paper) at 165 then smoke till 198-203, leaning more towards 200 for slicing.  Did the salt and pepper so we will see how it goes.  Everything running smooth so far lets see it get to temp and ill keep posting.  Wish me luck.


----------



## bangster (Apr 10, 2017)

After watching the temps on my Traeger, if I think it might help after I get the details down on everything else I am doing wrong, I will probably consider a better controller.

I put some steaks on for an hour at 160/"smoke" and did some yard work. I checked the temp from time to time and sometimes it was at 250 degrees. Even with some 1.5 inch thick ribeyes it only took like 2 minutes at 450 to get them to 140+ on a reverse sear. They were good, but last time an hour smoking they were only 90 degrees IT when I cranked up the heat. These had to be around 125 degrees IT.

When I did my first brisket, a 15 pounder, I started it at around 9 PM on smoke for 2 hours, then at 225. I figured if I woke up at 3 AM (so 4 hours at 225), that I would be around the 165 degree mark but I was closer to 180. I wrapped it in foil and it didn't take much longer for it to be at 203 degrees. It was about 6 hours earlier than I had anticipated, plan was to be done around 9-11AM, wrap and drive 150 miles for a late lunch. It all worked out, even being wrapped in foil and in a cooler for 6 hours it was still over 160 degrees and it was great, so I would rather be done sooner than later, it will rest pretty well.


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah i started the smoker and went out to put the brisket on and the temp was at 242, i set it at 225 and was wondering why the temps were so off.  After i put the brisket on i left it alone and came back 30 mins later and it was hovering at 223, seems like it settled in cuz i just checked it and its at 226 now.  This thing is rock solid steady!!!!!!!


----------



## toysejr (Apr 11, 2017)

I put a Savannah Stoker Controller on my Traeger Elite 22 and it is rock steady now .

The only issue I have now is that the auger will create a hole in the Center of the Pellets in the Hopper but that is a easy fix by adding spacers to the sides of the hopper .

Enjoy your Traeger .

-Toyse


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 11, 2017)

This smoker and controller is the sh*$!!!!! I dont have pics cuz my mom said she was coming over before work so i said ill have it all ready for her when she gets here. But man oh man this isnt like the brisket i smoked in my MES 30, i dont know if its the minimal salt and pepper, the pellets of wood, the grill, or the costco prime but this is on another level of cooking ive never experienced.  I can see the appeal of the Franklin method but i will say that a rub would be quite a bit better and give the top layer a lot more depth.  My mom decided that she wanted to take the brisket home so her and my step dad could enjoy it, so that is the reason i have no pics lol.  I mean she did actually buy the traeger, i just bought the pellet pro PID, i cant complain.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 11, 2017)

deuc224 said:


> This smoker and controller is the sh*$!!!!! I dont have pics cuz my mom said she was coming over before work so i said ill have it all ready for her when she gets here. But man oh man this isnt like the brisket i smoked in my MES 30, i dont know if its the minimal salt and pepper, the pellets of wood, the grill, or the costco prime but this is on another level of cooking ive never experienced.  I can see the appeal of the Franklin method but i will say that a rub would be quite a bit better and give the top layer a lot more depth.  My mom decided that she wanted to take the brisket home so her and my step dad could enjoy it, so that is the reason i have no pics lol.  I mean she did actually buy the traeger, i just bought the pellet pro PID, i cant complain.
> [/quote
> 
> I am a fan of food off of my Traeger. If I was forced to only have one smoker, a pellet smoker would be the one. I have learned to get a more robust smoke profile in my meat and the overall flavor is great and the convenience is as good as it gets.


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 12, 2017)

Agreed TBRTT1, they have a special of baby backs so im gonna grab 4 racks and smoke em on saturday and see how they all come out.  Time to put it thru its paces.


----------



## deuc224 (Mar 29, 2017)

While im waiting to receive it, i thought the one upgrade I just had to do is get the pellet pro PID.  Was this a smart move or me just acting dumb and blowing money on things i dont need?  I figured if i was gonna do it might as well do it right.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

deuc224 said:


> While im waiting to receive it, i thought the one upgrade I just had to do is get the pellet pro PID.  Was this a smart move or me just acting dumb and blowing money on things i dont need?  I figured if i was gonna do it might as well do it right.


First, What is it your trying to do right?  Sometimes you don't need to go all in if you're not understanding to what your are trying to achieve? 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

If money were no object, I to would like a Lamborghini Testarossa as my everyday driver! NOT, I love big trucks! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Point being, If you wanted to?  You could actually cold smoke meat in a cardboard box because you understand the concept first, over trying to hot smoke in the same cardboard box.

The real fun is being able to produce your own amazing smoke flavor foods. The equipment is just that, it's not much good if you don't understand how to use it correctly. You're on the right Forum for all this information!

Keep us posted to your progress and posting your pics is even better, 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Smoke on, Mike


----------



## deuc224 (Mar 30, 2017)

Thanks bigbore, by doing it right i meant get tighter control of the temp swings from the traeger, which i heard a pretty radical at times. I had a MES 30 and what led me to upgrade is the lack of interaction with the food.  I have a million hobbies and smoking is one of my top ones.  So the pellet pro controller was one of the things i thought i would do to help get me to my ultimate goal of great BBQ.


----------



## 416bigbore (Mar 30, 2017)

I do understand the whole million hobbies thing also. Automation with anything is moving parts and bound to be trouble at some point in time. Nothing over time is going to work as it was day one and new. It's referred to as the test of time. 

I agree on certain units are more superior than others, they also carry a nice price tag. Keep us all posted as to how things work for you and some pics of your finished products. We are all here to learn and have fun! Mike


----------



## bbqbrett (Mar 30, 2017)

I would not say it was a stupid thing to do.  I guess the real measure of that is if you are happy with it once you start smoking with the new equipment.


----------



## deuc224 (Mar 31, 2017)

BBQB, yeah i just want a consistent product and i heard the traeger can swing pretty heavy.  That was my justification for getting it, now if they would deliver my grill i could rip it apart and get it going already.  First smoke will be a prime brisket from costco if i can find one.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 1, 2017)

I have a Traeger and upgraded the controller, among other mods. I did my research and made the purchase with the As part of the plan. I got a scratch and dent floor model and it offset the price of the controller upgrade. 

Any PID controller will give you steady temps. Think about what you want in a controller and let that guide you're decision. I was looking for programmable cook stages. I can program it to smoke at a low temp for a few hours then raise the temp and cook for a set amount of time or until the meat probe reads a certain temp..once the probe has reached that temp it will lower the temp and hold at 150-160 or whatevr I want. This allows me to remove briskets and butts over night while I get my beauty rest.


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 1, 2017)

Yeah temp control was my first priority, thats what made the pellet pro so appealing.  SS controllers have a lot of programming that seems super helpful for a complete cook cycle and that might be my next controller if i decide to get another traeger.  I have to smoke some food first though.  LOL


----------



## roller (Apr 8, 2017)

I have a Traeger for about a year now and love it but it does have pretty big temp swings so I think you did the right thing. My meat always comes out perfect even with the temp swings...


----------



## roller (Apr 8, 2017)

tbrtt1 said:


> I have a Traeger and upgraded the controller, among other mods. I did my research and made the purchase with the As part of the plan. I got a scratch and dent floor model and it offset the price of the controller upgrade.
> 
> 
> Any PID controller will give you steady temps. Think about what you want in a controller and let that guide you're decision. I was looking for programmable cook stages. I can program it to smoke at a low temp for a few hours then raise the temp and cook for a set amount of time or until the meat probe reads a certain temp..once the probe has reached that temp it will lower the temp and hold at 150-160 or whatevr I want. This allows me to remove briskets and butts over night while I get my beauty rest.



Would really like to hear about all ur Mods to urs...


----------



## idahopz (Apr 8, 2017)

I did the Pellet Pro controller upgrade a while ago and have been very happy with the results. Temperature swings are no more than a few degrees plus/minus and you can hear the difference in how the cooker sounds. Before it was a monotonous fan sound while I watched the temperatures widely swing, and now it sounds like my GMG huffing and puffing as the PID precisely controls the pellet feed and fan action.  I've been very happy with the results, especially when I cook foods like salmon/steelhead.


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 8, 2017)

So the grill is here finally and the pellet pro has been here for about a week.  Progress:













IMG_3297.JPG



__ deuc224
__ Apr 8, 2017


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 8, 2017)

Roller said:


> tbrtt1 said:
> 
> 
> > I have a Traeger and upgraded the controller, among other mods. I did my research and made the purchase with the As part of the plan. I got a scratch and dent floor model and it offset the price of the controller upgrade.
> ...


Really only 2 mods, technically speaking, but it one required a surgical dissection. Beside the PID controller upgrade, I put a Don Godke downdraft hood. In order to do the downdraft hood I had to remove the upper shelf bracket on the exhaust side. Easy work with my Dremel with a  cutting wheel. I have also added the folding front shelf and the lower shelf, but they are Traeger accessories and I don't consider them mods. 

FWIW-The downdraft hood makes this smoker very efficient on pellet usage. I think it does enhance smokiness a bit, but not significantly. I like the efficient use of pellets so I can smoke overnight and not worry about running out of fuel. I did a 12 hour brisket smoke and I may have burned 7 lbs. of pellets.


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 10, 2017)

Its about 9:15 pm here and im about to throw on my first smoke.  Got a prime brisket going on and ill monitor it thru the night and wrap in foil( don't have peach paper) at 165 then smoke till 198-203, leaning more towards 200 for slicing.  Did the salt and pepper so we will see how it goes.  Everything running smooth so far lets see it get to temp and ill keep posting.  Wish me luck.


----------



## bangster (Apr 10, 2017)

After watching the temps on my Traeger, if I think it might help after I get the details down on everything else I am doing wrong, I will probably consider a better controller.

I put some steaks on for an hour at 160/"smoke" and did some yard work. I checked the temp from time to time and sometimes it was at 250 degrees. Even with some 1.5 inch thick ribeyes it only took like 2 minutes at 450 to get them to 140+ on a reverse sear. They were good, but last time an hour smoking they were only 90 degrees IT when I cranked up the heat. These had to be around 125 degrees IT.

When I did my first brisket, a 15 pounder, I started it at around 9 PM on smoke for 2 hours, then at 225. I figured if I woke up at 3 AM (so 4 hours at 225), that I would be around the 165 degree mark but I was closer to 180. I wrapped it in foil and it didn't take much longer for it to be at 203 degrees. It was about 6 hours earlier than I had anticipated, plan was to be done around 9-11AM, wrap and drive 150 miles for a late lunch. It all worked out, even being wrapped in foil and in a cooler for 6 hours it was still over 160 degrees and it was great, so I would rather be done sooner than later, it will rest pretty well.


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 11, 2017)

Yeah i started the smoker and went out to put the brisket on and the temp was at 242, i set it at 225 and was wondering why the temps were so off.  After i put the brisket on i left it alone and came back 30 mins later and it was hovering at 223, seems like it settled in cuz i just checked it and its at 226 now.  This thing is rock solid steady!!!!!!!


----------



## toysejr (Apr 11, 2017)

I put a Savannah Stoker Controller on my Traeger Elite 22 and it is rock steady now .

The only issue I have now is that the auger will create a hole in the Center of the Pellets in the Hopper but that is a easy fix by adding spacers to the sides of the hopper .

Enjoy your Traeger .

-Toyse


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 11, 2017)

This smoker and controller is the sh*$!!!!! I dont have pics cuz my mom said she was coming over before work so i said ill have it all ready for her when she gets here. But man oh man this isnt like the brisket i smoked in my MES 30, i dont know if its the minimal salt and pepper, the pellets of wood, the grill, or the costco prime but this is on another level of cooking ive never experienced.  I can see the appeal of the Franklin method but i will say that a rub would be quite a bit better and give the top layer a lot more depth.  My mom decided that she wanted to take the brisket home so her and my step dad could enjoy it, so that is the reason i have no pics lol.  I mean she did actually buy the traeger, i just bought the pellet pro PID, i cant complain.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Apr 11, 2017)

deuc224 said:


> This smoker and controller is the sh*$!!!!! I dont have pics cuz my mom said she was coming over before work so i said ill have it all ready for her when she gets here. But man oh man this isnt like the brisket i smoked in my MES 30, i dont know if its the minimal salt and pepper, the pellets of wood, the grill, or the costco prime but this is on another level of cooking ive never experienced.  I can see the appeal of the Franklin method but i will say that a rub would be quite a bit better and give the top layer a lot more depth.  My mom decided that she wanted to take the brisket home so her and my step dad could enjoy it, so that is the reason i have no pics lol.  I mean she did actually buy the traeger, i just bought the pellet pro PID, i cant complain.
> [/quote
> 
> I am a fan of food off of my Traeger. If I was forced to only have one smoker, a pellet smoker would be the one. I have learned to get a more robust smoke profile in my meat and the overall flavor is great and the convenience is as good as it gets.


----------



## deuc224 (Apr 12, 2017)

Agreed TBRTT1, they have a special of baby backs so im gonna grab 4 racks and smoke em on saturday and see how they all come out.  Time to put it thru its paces.


----------

